# First snow plow - running in to some hurdles



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey Guys/Gals,
This is my first year plowing. I am completely green when it comes to hooks, wiring, etc.

I recently picked up a 7'6" MM1 plow that came off a '97 regular cab GMC. I have a 98' Chevy K1500 Classic Ext Z71. I have been told by the previous owner and others that the push plates for the 90-98 GMC/Chevy trucks were the same across all 1/4 ton trucks. I have managed to get the push plates mounted however when I pull up to mount the plow on the truck the support arm that attaches the height adjustment to the back of the plow does not clear the bumper when the plow is set to the correct height to line up with the push plates.

I have attached a picture of the portion of the plow that is hitting the bumper. I have 15 hours in to this project, plus a 7 hour road trip. Hate to give up, but I am about ready to resell.

The plow is a two plug system. The guy did not give me the headlight pigtails and relays, so I am trying to find a complete whip (truck side).

Can someone shine some hope on this situation for me?

Thanks for looking and replying.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

You'll probably want to post this in the Fisher section to get more visibility.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I hope you didn't pay too much


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Can you post pic of mounts?


----------



## AtlanticExcavat (Oct 27, 2014)

Do yourself a favour and convert that plow over to a 3 plug system, the relays are a pain in the A$$. I did mine (an 02 Silverado 1500) back in 04, after 2 years of relay nightmares, mainly only headlight issues. These are the precursoe to the isolation Module, I have some of the parts you need if you cant find them on ebay. Im in Nova Scotia and can ship to you. The SEHP power pack (which you have) is far superior to the Inst-Act. by the way.
Dont let the guys discourage you about giving up.....its doable and will be a great setup when you are finished. But i would like to see a pic of the truck and plow line up together so i can see exactly where it is hitting.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

you mean truck side clevis mount


----------



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

I should have stated this in the original post. The picture I posted it not my actual plow. It's a pictures I pulled the internet and used to indicate the part on the plow that was not clearing my bumper. I will post pictures of my actual plow tonight with my truck pulled up to the plow. 

One thing I was thinking of this weekend is that the plow is all the way up. Meaning the ram is all the way in. This to me means if I could actually connect the plow to the truck that the plow would be off from the ground. Is this part of my issue with getting the plow connected to the truck? It seems to me that the ram would have to be at least part way out when I am going to disconnect the plow from the truck after I had been plowing. I cannot quite visualize where the plow pivots as the ram is raised or lowered. If the ram was all the way out could that potentially position the part that is hitting the bumper properly to give me the clearance I need?

Sorry if that's confusing. Again I post some pics tonight.

Thanks guys for your input so far!


----------



## AtlanticExcavat (Oct 27, 2014)

As a rule, i have my lift ram, all the way in except 2-3 inches to allow for slack, when pushing the head gear back and releasing the 1 inch pins on the frame ears. Once you post some pics i can instruct you further. I would unhook the lift chain for now tho


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm saying that's a start. Always lower the lift ram down before you unhook it.


----------



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

Here are some pics. I hope they help. Was a bit challenging to get the right angles to show where things line up and where things are hitting. While I was pulled up to the plow I measured the distance from the pins to the mounting point on the push plates and it's exactly the same distance from the adjustment rod to the license plate. Is it typical to have the plow that close to the truck?

I have been told by a couple of people that the push plates are the same for all GMC/Chevy trucks from 90 - 98. Can someone confirm this?

The push plates mounted right up to the mounting points on the frame when I removed the factory tow hooks and also the mounting point back on the frame farther, so I am assuming they are the correct push plates. I did have to have someone fabricate a piece of flat stock for each side of the truck for the front mounting locations. The flat stock that was used to mount the factory tow hooks was 2 1/2" on center if I recall correctly and the push plates are 5" on center.

The plow came off from a 97 GMC regular cab 1/4 ton.

Please let me know if there is other info I can provide.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like the jack support (part that is hitting bumper) is bent up. Believe it should be straight across and not have that hump in it.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

What it should look like.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

yep, I just went out and looked at an one we have too. Looks like that^^


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Looks like you need torches and a BFH


----------



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

Guys,
Thanks for your replies. How in world did it get so bent? Seems to me someone hit something pretty hard to bend the support that badly. Also comparing my picture the one posted by kimber750 the back vertical cross member is straight in kimber750's pic and mine is buckled out. What do you guys think the chances are of me getting the piece bent back straight?


----------



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

Any of you guys have an estimate on the age, model, etc. of this plow?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

nepatsfan;1860032 said:


> Looks like you need torches and a BFH


Should be able to buy that piece for around $100.


----------



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

The pic below is the one I posted in one of my first post with the arrow pointing to the bar. Unfortunately the arrow blocked the view of the bar. If I compare the bar with in the pic below with my bar they appear to have the same amount of bend in them. It's hard to compare based on the pics, but they look very close. I am wondering if there was a design change somewhere along the way....? Or maybe the plow in the pic below suffered the same fate as mine? Curious as to your thoughts...

Thanks again guys for all of your input.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

86turismo;1860038 said:


> Guys,
> Thanks for your replies. How in world did it get so bent? Seems to me someone hit something pretty hard to bend the support that badly. Also comparing my picture the one posted by kimber750 the back vertical cross member is straight in kimber750's pic and mine is buckled out. What do you guys think the chances are of me getting the piece bent back straight?


This happens when the jack is left down or falls down. It will catch on something while driving and bends the crap out of stuff. Also when pushing snow up over a curb if jack leg is not all the way up can cause this. Heat and BFH can fix about anything.

I would guess your plow is a RD since it appears to have only two trip springs.


----------



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

kimber750,
Thanks for the feedback. You are giving me hope for this plow. So I am thinking I will find the biggest flame flower I can get my hands on and a 20lbd sledge and send you guys some pics when I have this puppy straightened out..

Thanks again!!
Scott


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

shouldn't be too bad to fix. plow looks like it's in pretty good shape for the age-other than the bent jack brace there


----------



## AtlanticExcavat (Oct 27, 2014)

kimber750;1860026 said:


> Looks like the jack support (part that is hitting bumper) is bent up. Believe it should be straight across and not have that hump in it.


I agree 
that bar should not be bent, keep in mind that torsion spring is not a necessity either. mine actually broke and I never replaced them, it's just used to keep the headgear from falling forward, and it doesn't work the best.

You keep mentioning the Plow is off a 1/4 ton
do you mean an S-10.... or a 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton ?
how many springs are on the blade. 2 or 3 ?


----------



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

AtlanticExcavat,
How can I get in touch with you outside of this thread to discuss your 3 plug system that you have that might work for me...?


----------



## AtlanticExcavat (Oct 27, 2014)

86turismo;1860734 said:


> AtlanticExcavat,
> How can I get in touch with you outside of this thread to discuss your 3 plug system that you have that might work for me...?


Facebook

Ritchie Gilby


----------



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

Sorry guys for the wrong info... the plow came off from a '97 1/2 ton GMC regular cab. I'm putting it on a '98 Chevy 1/2 ton K1500 ext cab.


----------



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

Plow is on the truck, thanks to everyone for their suggestions and encouragement. Put the heat to it and hit hard. Straightened right out after a few good cracks with the BFH. 

Now on to wiring. The guy I bought this setup from didn't give me the headlight whips or relays, which I didn't know were missing at the time being a newbie and all. AtlanticExcavat mentioned converting this over to a 3 wire system. Called a few places around me today. They want more money than I want to spend on a brand new plow side and truck side wiring system. If any of you guys have suggestions on where to find stuff a used wiring system please let me know. 

AtlanticExcavat I sent you an message through Facebook, I hope you receive it. If not let me know.

Thanks!!


----------



## AtlanticExcavat (Oct 27, 2014)

86turismo;1860867 said:


> Plow is on the truck, thanks to everyone for their suggestions and encouragement. Put the heat to it and hit hard. Straightened right out after a few good cracks with the BFH.
> 
> Now on to wiring. The guy I bought this setup from didn't give me the headlight whips or relays, which I didn't know were missing at the time being a newbie and all. AtlanticExcavat mentioned converting this over to a 3 wire system. Called a few places around me today. They want more money than I want to spend on a brand new plow side and truck side wiring system. If any of you guys have suggestions on where to find stuff a used wiring system please let me know.
> 
> ...


I didn't get it

try email 
[email protected]


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Your lift ram should always be pushed all the way down when disconnected from the truck. This necessary to create slack in the lift chain so u can rock the plow for & aft when hooking up to the truck.
I


86turismo;1859530 said:


> I should have stated this in the original post. The picture I posted it not my actual plow. It's a pictures I pulled the internet and used to indicate the part on the plow that was not clearing my bumper. I will post pictures of my actual plow tonight with my truck pulled up to the plow.
> 
> One thing I was thinking of this weekend is that the plow is all the way up. Meaning the ram is all the way in. This to me means if I could actually connect the plow to the truck that the plow would be off from the ground. Is this part of my issue with getting the plow connected to the truck? It seems to me that the ram would have to be at least part way out when I am going to disconnect the plow from the truck after I had been plowing. I cannot quite visualize where the plow pivots as the ram is raised or lowered. If the ram was all the way out could that potentially position the part that is hitting the bumper properly to give me the clearance I need?
> 
> ...


----------



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

Any of you guys know if Fisher part number 8267 is the correct headlight harness for my truck and plow? Are the relays universal, i.e. I can find them at an auto parts store?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You need 5 pin relays that have the 87a center pin. And yes you can find them at any auto store


----------



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

How many relays do I need?


----------



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

> I agree
> that bar should not be bent, keep in mind that torsion spring is not a necessity either. mine actually broke and I never replaced them, it's just used to keep the headgear from falling forward, and it doesn't work the best.
> 
> You keep mentioning the Plow is off a 1/4 ton
> ...


There are 3 springs on the blade


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Not.sure.if your harness.
Which one do you have?


----------



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

I am trying to figure that out right now. When I bought the plow the guys told me all of the wiring was intact. This is my first plow, so I didn't know what I was looking at, just took his word for it. I have all of the wiring except for the headlight harness. I believe my harness is 9 pin. I post some pics of what I have soon.


----------



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

Here is a pic of what I have. It seems to me the headlight harness would be part of the wiring setup in the pic. Can someone tell me if the headlight harness is a separate part? I currently have everything that is shown in the pic below.

The way I see this is that there are three parts to this wiring system

1) Plow side with the two plugs
2) Truck side with everything shown in the pic below
3) Headlight harness and relays

Are the above 3 items an accurate description of the complete wiring for this plow?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Per the pic, you'd need 2 relays. But that's just a generic plow wiring diagram


----------



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

I found a headlight harness here: 
http://www.storksplows.com/61716-we...hb3-hb4-light-wiring-harness-fisher-8267.html

Here's another wiring schematic








I'm thinking this may be the right part number. The fisher part number is: 8267 I think. The description on the web site I linked to is:

Here is a new relay headlight harness for a Chevy or GMC with HB3-HB4 headlights with Western Unimount. The used this harness from 1988-to 1998 the 88-95 this was used for trucks with no day time running lights and 1996-98 the trucks did have the day time running lights. This headlight harness is part # 61716. If you need the wiring kit 61515 we have it listed or don't have the power harness you will need to add that to the cart too. This light harness is 61716 from Western or 8267 from Fisher. Dont forget to add a tube of Dielectric greese to protect these plugs. This is for 9 pin wiring not the 12 pin. 
Make sure you know what lights are in your truck. This harness was used on full size chevy and small blazer S10. (but must have the HB3-HB4 lights)

I do have the HB3-HB4 lights.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Then that it. Order it


----------



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

I have the joystick below. The plastic clip is missing from the joystick site of the wire harness. I would like to eliminate the clips (direct wire) for now so I can test the plow and ensure everything is working, then I will replace the clips. Wondering if any of you know the wiring pattern from one side to the other. There are six wires on each side.

From Plow From Joystick
Wire Color 1 What color
Wire Color 2 What color
Wire Color 3 What color
Wire Color 4 What color
Wire Color 5 What color
Wire Color 6 What color









Thanks guys!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You mean this?


----------



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks dieselss. BTW, I enjoyed your quotes!! made me laugh!!


----------



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

Another question for you guys...
If I just want to test if the plow is working properly (i.e. can lift, lower, angle right, angle left) can I bypass hooking up the lights for now? Or do I need to have the entire truck wired properly to test? If I bypass the lights will I do damage to the truck's electrical system?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes. You can go directly to the coils, using the proper coil for the function, and then applying power at the solenoid. BE CAREFUL WHEN YOU "LOWER" THE PLOW! No flip flops in the way


----------



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

thanks for the heads-up on the flip flops, I hope you aren't speaking from experience.

I was thinking more of hooking up all of the wiring as it should be but not hooking up the lights. I was thinking this because I do not have the headlight harness yet. So basically I want to use the entire wiring system, plow and truck side without plugging in the harness for the headlights. 

Just in case I haven't mentioned this already. This is a 2 plug, 9 pin system. 1 plug for the power and 1 9 pin plug for the lights and controller.

I not good with electrical so what you mentioned is all foreign to me. I would need more of a step by step process for what you explained...


----------



## 86turismo (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey All,
Just wanted to say thanks to all of you for your input and encouragement. I have the plow fully up and running.

Thanks again and happy plowing!!

Scott


----------



## AtlanticExcavat (Oct 27, 2014)

You should need 6 relays, and a shot ton of wire....
Thats why you should switch to 12 pin, 3 pin, 3 plug system, you will never get all the wires straight for the 6 relay system. I have the schematic somewhere....


----------

